# toolgloat



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*how it started*

I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
more or less rusty but with a little albowe grease and knowledge is going to bee great users again 
I have envy you alot when I have seen your toolgloats witsh has cost mee many green bulbs and keybords becorse of the droooling
and sometimes I have even been say I have a little gloat underway lately people have told me not to hide them anymore and its ain´t fair to talk about them with out showing them
well after it has been possiple for me to sneak the digitalcamera from the wife… ( I asked politly…LOL )
then I will make a little gloat serie if you don´t mind 
all have been draged out from moving box´s and hidingplaces nearly forgotten over the last 11 years of house renovation

the first one in the serie isn´t so much a gloat but more to show how it all started back in the time
with tools I have been enherited , given as gift from the fammely and buying a house

the first pictures is what I have enherited from my father after he passed away a cupple of years ago,
not to talk bad about him but he realy shuoldn´t had been allowed to come near a tool ….but none the less he actuly with some help from many freinds and a big fammely build my parrents own house back in 1972 with out knowing what a hammer and level was….thats pioner-spirit if you ask me 










the levels from the housebuilding










the next one is a speciel knife he used in the garden one he had talked from my uncle that used it to grafting his abletree´s
and the brass tool with his name on was one he had get made to him of what ever reason becourse its a tool to open beerbottles with
and I have never seen him drink more than 4-5 beers a year










theese two cheisel is actuly were it all started i think the same summer my parrents build there house , I was on summervacation at my uncle and aunt and he had this lovely basement with a lot of different handtools a candystore to come down in for me
even today I wuoldn´t be able to tell you what half of the tools was used for and were, he was a real Diy-man a man of all trades sort of
when I was there that summer I got this werd thing over me I wanted to make a box to my mother as a gift and my uncle said 
okay here is the bench and a 4×4 piece of pine ….build…...BOOOH I said and hoped he wuold show me how to and he did
proppebly the worst box ever made …LOL but it had small brass hinge and a brass hook as a lock and a tiny little room inside
not big enoff to have a pair of earings in , the room inside was made with theese two cheisels and the day I shuold home to my parrents he came with a little packet and said this is yours now hope you can use it 
what a gift to recive 9-10 years old and not knowing a thing about how to sharpen , but over the years they have been used alot but mostly abused I can say now and for about ten years ago I did retire them (sort of ) they will be (when time come) in the corner of the cabinet were the few of my fathers and other gifts will have there speciel place 
the last item is a handhold sharpeningstone I enherited from my father but placed in this picture becourse I know I had used it in my uncles basement many times to sharpen my folding knifes when he was alive.










theese tools is from my uncles son when he passed away toooo early same year as my father and I bought them cheap from the widdow ,
I just cuoldn´t say thank you to her when she asked if I wanted them she hasn´t so many money so I made an agreement with her
and they actuly got me started to thing more seriusly about this with woodworking again, I still remembered how it was back when I made a chair , a sofatable and a shelfunit beside all the small stuf in the school before I changed to R/c flying










don´t get mad at me when you realise what shape theese tools are in the cabinet behind them hadn´t been open since the day we was looking at the house before we bought it and has been buried in boxes since the day we moved in and opned just now for the picture .... so alot of restoring work in the future for me here…..a goood wintherproject with the rest of my new used tools










this Is the 80-85 year old bench I said to the women who sold us the house …well just leeve it there I don´t mind ….and she did…LOL
the short bench was a 30year gift from the fammely when I had a big party becourse I wanted to see the fammely
they had asked what I would like to have as gift .. and I said a big utillity bench that can hold up to DIY abuse…LOL
and now its my duaghters bench after it had serve me well 17 years










this picture shows a 45cm jointer I got one day from my local baker when I talked about L J to him….LOL
and the borringmaschine is one an old custommer of me gave me as a gift one night I drowe him and his wife home in cold night










and the last cupple of weeks some wood has crossed my road , a few halfpallets , an old tiled mahognytable at the dumpster 
a piece of oak from some young carpenters and the mapleleggs is some I had laying around from a table that had a little accident 
unfortunly the tabletop it self had seen the dumpster before I realised what had happen to it










that´s it foks for this time thank´s for looking
in the next you will see some real toolgloats

take care
Dennis


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Thanks for sharing those stories. Great tools. Hope to see you use those molding planes!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


looks like you have some fun ahaed of you with cleaning things up and getting tools sharp…when i saw the picture of the bench….now that got me really excited…are you going to leave it as is…i hope so..dont think trying to clean it up will do it any favors…its a beauty just like it is…but im sure you know that…happy wood work dennis…this winter just might be the year it all comes together again…you better get some refill for your pipe jar…as i think it will take a few jars to get through all of this…...grizz


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Great stories behind the Tools. A little bit of memories come back every time you get to use or see them. You definitely have some restore projects for the winter.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Wonderful Collection, Dennis, of tools and of history…


----------



## WoodsmanWoodworker (Sep 3, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


You know me…i love the hand tools and it was interesting to hear the history. Nice collection you have there, been going to some flea markets myself, but can't seem to find the tools i'm looking for… a lot of duplicates of the ones i already have though, you know how that goes, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Spunwood :you can bett those planes will see action with all the other I will reveal later 

Grizzman : yes the bench is very close to be restored as it is now its a bad build bench by an apprentice
that was in a hurry at the local shipyard I think but I love the bench as it is now and with applinece´s
I have to make it can be a usefull bench even thow its a little too short I think
and don´t worry I have an agreement with the local tobacodealer …LOL

Wseand : to bee a toolaholic deffently requier knowledge from old galoots to save tools and how to do it
but I like to see and hear a good tool sing again having the feelling of conection to old craftsmen

Mike : thank´s for looking

Woodsman : thank´s for looking and yes I know your passion for handtools just have a little patience
and they will come to you too just spread the word around what you are doing and remember
I´m geting close to the fifty´s I still remember how it was when I was younger


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Nice horned planes. I love any old tools. These are really good to see. Take care of them.
Can't wait for your next gloat !


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Canadianchips :LOL you know very well In December you have to bee patience 
but I can tell you the Little horned plane and the little coffinshaped is both very speciel
in the way that they both can be used as the last tool on every project you can imagine
nomatter what its made of…..........they are both bottle openers

so cheers


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Dennis,
This is the best tool gloat I have seen on LJ. If we are lucky enough to find nice tools at a flea mart, that is one thing. But when there is a family history to go with them, that is something very special and dear to a galoot's heart.
Wow! The planes, hammers, bow saws, and the two chisels have still got years of use in them. And probably better steel that many of the new chisels you can buy today.
If this is just a teaser,I can't wait to see the real thing. Be sure to include a tour of your work shop as well. It is always near and dear to us LJer's to see and feel where you do your best work. 
Absolutely wonderful old tools. You lucky dog you. Great gloat! Your Buddy, Rand

PS I like the wood gloat you slipped in here too. lol


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Very cool Dennis! I'm looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Hi Dennis,
Congratulation on the close to be set up work shop.
I can see that you have the tools and the wood, so now we look forward to see some projects, unless you are going to become like me, making jigs, and tools for the tools…
Fine old tools with a history, and a wonderful toolcabinet to hang on the wall.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Hallo Dennis,
Congratulations from me as well on making progress with your work space. Your older workbench is nearly exactly like the on I have had for over 25 years. Those planes are very special. I especially like hearing the stories behind these tools and what makes them special to you.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Very interesting photos, Dennis. I do have a few tools I obtained over 50 years ago, from my grandfather, when I was probably 15 yrs old or so….none are in use anymore. But I keep them around also.

I am on call this weekend, and I am into a tarball. It is the long overdue dust collection project for my TS, but it also involves a new splitter and guard system. I will get a few blog items out of it however.

12 deg F, -11.1 deg C at 0600hrs here in Anchorage. Hope old man winter isn't being too rough on you folks in Aero.

Jim


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Nice Gloating !!!


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


I enjoyed this, you have a very nice grouping of tools to do a lot of different kinds of work. I really like your bow or frame saws. These saws, after you clean up the blades, fix the stringing, and sharpen them are very versatile saws. I couldn't afford to buy one when I needed one so I made one from strips of maple and bought the blades (still had to sharpen the blades). The planes are very nice as well.

By the way you describe your tools you are very proud of your collection and you take care of them. Thank you for sharing, very nice.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Rand : you pretty much have seen my shop now its more or less the two benches and a lot of boxes
stacked from floor to ceilling of course there is a few shelfunits but there allso only boxes on the shelfs
the only reason to why you can see the wall behind the benches is becourse the boxes has been moved out
so I cuold find the tools to take the pictures and they are more or less back at the wall for december
no restoring work before after chrismas :-(

Don thank´s for looking 

Mads: the shop is far from set up at all :-( and not a chance to get much shoptime before the new year
but I think some of the first things will be a few tools but there is realy so many things on the list
and the list had just exploded since I found L J so many things so little time :-(

Ken thank´s but read above about the workspace , yes I like the bench too becourse of its age
but I allso have an idea of want to make one of the many designs I have seen here on L J
mine is only 5-6 feet and I think a big one in my new shop wuold be better somehow , when
we get a new house after bthis is sold but who knows how it will go 

Jim : yah I know a little of how you have it with long weeks and on call too but remember 
to take it easy and take all the power naps you can get 

DaddyZ : thank´s for looking

David : yah tell me about how it is not to be able to boy what you want …been there done that too many times …........yes the frame / bow saws is some how a very unique saw compared to both japanese saws
and other western saws , its very little when you want to transport them and can saw both way
and the same saw can make every type of work there is its only a matter of having a few different blades 
thats match the framesice the old carpenters in the northen europe realy had thought about the design
but allso out of nessery when the sawtype was developed you cuoldn´t get sheediron

thank´s forlooking 
take care
Dennis


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


I love the bench Dennis bet you are itching to get going look forward to your new projects
Best regards
Trevor


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


yes I am Trevor , and I get a little tiny step every day, thow I still need to buy a few layout tools and 
that damm straightedge I need so much…LOL
but the first big project is tool restoring big time I have got so many planes too fast I have discovered after
I hauled them out to a phothosession 
so I know what the rest of the winther is going with believe me….LOL
I ´m realy exided to see how few or how many I can save and hear singing again 
but as soon as the first few benchplanes is ready I´m gonna make some more tools …LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Dennis those are wonderful. I like those big frame saws and that big monstrous old bench with the huge vise. The custom beer bottle opener is good too. Hope you are soon putting them all to use. And of course I like the stories that give all the old tools meaning.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


hello steve yes they are all going to be users if I have some thing to say 
but as you know wooden planes isn´t always behave as we want they can be real tricky 
and sometimes better just to use them as study objects and make another and reuse the iron from the old

Dennis


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


*A very nice collection of old family tools.

I have some of my Dads old tools, & still use them occasionally.

They should last forever, because I mostly use power tools now.

They are nice to have around though. Sometimes the only way to get the job done is with hand tools.*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *how it started*
> 
> I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
> it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
> ...


Thank´s Dick sorry to be little late here but its so easy to be court and side tracked on this site …LOL
I don´tthink mine will last for ever but I do think they shuold be halfretired and used on speciel things
from time to time when I make something to the fammily or my self (not to forget  )

yep a loot of times handtools is the only thing ..lol
and sometimes even faster than powertools

have a great weekend
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*

Hallo dear L Js here we are again

you to look at it and me to be the part thats bragging …well I´m just happy if it can bring a little smile 

I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
more or less rusty but with a little albowe grease and knowledge is going to bee great users again 
I have envy you alot when I have seen your toolgloats witsh has cost mee many green bulbs and keybords becorse of the droooling
and sometimes I have even been say I have a little gloat underway lately people have told me not to hide them anymore
and its ain´t fair to talk about them with out showing them

all have been draged out from moving box´s and hidingplaces nearly forgotten over the last 11 years of house renovation

last time I talk about what I had enherited and had been lucky to be given as gifts
this time is a real gloat of the big one when it comes to talk about luck and comes further down so have
a little patience  just have to bore you with the short story behind this one
and you will discover that luck follow the fools

last year I was tired of the Danishs stores (and still is ) becourse we can´t get any deasen woodworking tools
here anylonger if you walk in from the streets with cash in hands thats sitting a little loose 
when we talk about handtools that not destroy electrons
I have studyed the net to lean more about this woodworking thing and stumbled over some vidio-clip
here and there about making planes, tools, etc etc.including Clark and Williams site and they make beautyfull
side escape planes in wood they have now change the name and can be found here http://www.planemaker.com/index.html 
they allso has made four Dvds about making planes and using them to make mouldings with
I ordred the two first they had made and that tricked a little bell ( read I was hooked heavely ) when I used a cobble off days to look thrugh them
and desided to study more about handplanes with an idea of making them my self in the future 
if nessery so the book "the wooden plane its historic form and funcktion " writen by John M. Whelan 
was bought among other plane and toolbooks beside woodworkingbooks
this is all happened just a½ half year before I joined Lumber Jock , so while I study like crazy in my sparetime 
a freind of mine said
take a breake man and come with me on a sightseing in the Fyns nature remember your camera yah -yah okay if you insist
I was realy not any good to no one that afternoon and wasn´t realy interessted in the trip (and didn´t remember the camera sorry foks)

remember I had just discovered how exiting historic can bee again after 30 years away from the schoolsystem, so when we had a coffee break in a small town then across the road from the café there was a
little store thats try to sell someting that looked like antic things I walked over there I have always been
curius about what they might cuold have that I could bring home to some of the fammely members 
I knew collected different things , but also the type I am I always wanted to know what is hidding in
box´s , on the topshelfs , in the backrooms and breake watches down as a kid just to see whats inside and how was they working , I discovered an old box where the key was missing.

well I took another round in the building and came back to this box , and as the type I am I just had to look inside that damm box or at least get to know what there was 
so I ask the owner about the box and tricky as he was he said well you can buy it and see… if you are curious enoff ….LOL
tricky old bastard  we talked a little further back and forth about every thing and nothing then I mention a little about
how I hated we couldn´t get deasen tools and I hated tools being neglected and not used , just collecting dust and rust
then he asked me what I thought about old tools and mashinery …........what ,why this question I thought but answered him that they shuold work and sing if possiple but maschines had to be safe to use and if not
it was better that the most beautyfull and with historic value shuold be restored and on a working museum,

suddently he said that the box (that was a toolcabinet ) was full of wooden planes and I could get it for 300 $
boy thats was a lot of money to spend not to be able to see whats inside and in what condition they where in
we talked a little more about tools and maschinery and we agreed to make the deal on 200$ but then he had to include an old matres , some blankets and alot off robe (I knew my buddy hadn´t a roof-rack on the car)

yah I know I´m crazy buy a box I didn´t knew what cept inside (the money was loose on that trip) ....but I can asure you that the Doktors has given up on me..and I´m tagged in the juornal with CAN`T BE HELPED - NO THREATMENT EXCIST…..LOL

how my Buddy did take it when I said can´t you find the car I am ready to drive 5min. after you have parked outside the store
well he know me (he thought ) but he was still surprised when I said we have to get this monstre with us home
on the roof of you little tiny car NO WAY he said (he love his little classic car) but you all know a buddy do what you want one out of four times …LOL But I also know the rewenge will come back in a highly sofisticate form :-( well that is freindship of the best I can asure you

so not to bore you anylonger here is the picture of the 5+ foot big monstre and what it had of secrets to me










this picture is of the bigger planes upside down two long jointers and a short called roughbank and halfbank in Denmark
and then there is the two on the link side of the picture that is a little different as you can see 
the short one has a skewed iron and two fences ,one can be adjusted and the long has an adjusteble fence and a square
moulding/notch so it can make a low rabet or bevel 
and becourse of theese planes and the rest of the planes I think this box (read cabinet ) has belong to a carpenter
there allso was a door and sash maker 
.










this picture is just an over wiew of the short planes to the link side three benchplanes out of nine I think is worth trying to rescure
then there is a bullnose in front and a carvingknife I gess has been used to make spoones with but I don´t know nothing
about that trade yet, and in the back we have the mouldingplanes , roundplanes and two shoulder/rabet planes










here is a close up on the of the moulding planes , witsh I think indicate the toolset has been a part of a carpenters set
that did make alot of work on doors and windows among all the other things carpenters did in those days
.









here is the close up on the roundingplanes and the two shoulder / rabetplanes no nickers in them 
so nothing tooo speciel there 
.









.
now you have seen what a day-trip in the nature with good freinds can bring to your shop
and don´t worry I had to pay for the coffee and pastry to my buddy and his girlfreind that hour
it did take before I was ready and on the rest of the trip ….LOL
and me I had change completly from being out of reach to be the perfect third wheel for the rest of the day 
telling stories and ells being invinsible when needed 

maybee I´m crazy but an antic box/cabinet and nearly 30 pieces of tools, a worn out matress ,blankets full of holes and a robe that had seen better days (read useless its a wonder we got home) for 200 $ + payment for coffee and pastry
isn´t so bad after all ….is it…lol

and it is always nice to have some winther projects on the shelfs isn´t it…..........OH boy I have too much work infront of me on that restoring shelf 

thats it foks for this time , thanks for looking

see you in the next episode off the crazy shopper )

take care
Dennis


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


You look like you have a lot of fun ahead of you!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


I know these planes are in good hands. Well done rescuing them, Dennis.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Good score there Dennis, now enjoy the makeover!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


wow dennis, how exciting…it would have driven me crazy to see that box and wonder what was in it…and you sure found out…man you really scored…i wonder who they belonged to, but your now the proud owner and i hope you have a wonderful time getting them tuned up and have a great time using them…bravo ….lets see the chips fly…grizz


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Dennis it's official you now own more planes than Richard Branson (Virgin Airlines) LOL
Trevor


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Good score Dennis. I am happy for you and envious at the same time. Is that cabinet going to mount on the wall?


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Well Dennis - that's a very good find. Some people look forever for even the box they came in! Keep us updated on the revamping progress!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Fantastic find, Dennis. Great story, too.Those are some beautiful planes. I must agree with Jordan, those are a once in a lifetime find. I'm very happy for you. Rand


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Larry : yes alot of fun straight ahead ….with alot of mess not that kind of things thats I find funny 
its what that come out in the other end here thats count not the travel this time except for the zen-mode 
you have to be in 

Martyn : I will try to lieve up to your confidence on me thank you

Erwin : even thow the box …aaaagh I meen cabinet of different unpredicteble reasons had been
standing in a corner for so long you can bett I will enjoy every moment of it knowing what will be
in the end even thow I think not all can be users again they will still have value as study objects and can
be used to copy things from or the hole plane

Grizzman : look at the comment above , and I promisse all the planes that can´t be users will come 
in play from time to time and between will be displayed propperly with the rest of the tools i had 
retired from heavely daily use

Trevor :I had never been in doubt I was close to him when it came to planes even before my little luck here
I still have around 12-13 R/c planes in the hangar in the basement ….LOL

Steve : yes the monstre of a cabinet did hang on the wall in ancient time  sorry
I hadn´t thought of taking a picture of the hanger , look out for a picture I will post it 
later this week , but it will surdently not be hanged in my basement its tooooooo big 
I am not even sure I will ceep it , but then it will go to a museum instead of the fire/dumspter
in the future if others got the fingers on it

Jordan : thank´s for looking  and I promisse I will update with with a little blog from time to time on how
it goes I maybee even learn a trick or two underways so I can give a little back to all the wonderfull L Js 
I have learned so much from sofare

Rand : thank´s for looking , well you know what they say one time you have tryed you want to try it again..LOL….so I realy don´t hope I never have a chance again to find a good deal….LOL
and you will see a few more before this little serie is over , not so big and good as this one but
every one of them has its own little storie behind them and I will tell as much as I can remember 

Take care
Dennis


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


They look old and worn from use. Imagine how much work they've already done! The knowledge the craftsman had - not all this modern machinery we have today. He must have been a cool guy to know?!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Ron Peters: yah I know what you meen  thats is one part of what I find so fasinating 
about old tools this feeling of having a werd contact back in time when you take them 
in your hands

Dennis


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Now that is a find. I'm sure you'll enjoy every moment with them - I know I would.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


What a great treasure you got there Dennis. Realy nice 

So when and what are you gonna build with it ?


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Sliding, sliding down that slippery slope! Careful Dennis, old tools have a way of finding just the right person…

Good score Dennis! Make some shavings…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Billy : I asure you I have fun just by sitting and look at them with the coffeemug and the pibe in my hands 

Thomas : I´m not at all sure yet what I will make as the first big real project but one thing I can asure you
it ain´t going to be the ark or any other vessel of the sea…..I leeve that to you….LOL

Div. : don´t worry the first little shaving has been made …..but it doesn´t count they still
have to be restored …..and I´m afraid it can take too long time becourse I proppebly will dream
too many times when I got a new plane in my hand….LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis,
What a wonderful collection you found there.
This Will give you hours of fun, and storys to tell.
Nothing loke a good story, to a vintage thing.
Best thíortha, and congratulations,
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


thanks *mads*

yea *dennis*
'best thiortha to you'

(that's the word 
i was looking for
i never heard before)

has to be good
you guys are all the best


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Mads : thank´s what ever it meen but it has to be good as David say…LOL
and even thow I´m not a storyteller I always like a good tale with a point

David : thank´s this thiortha thing its must be some of that werd pirat-language
he brought with him home from Caribien 

Merry Chrismas to all
Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


maybe to much rum lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the Crazy afternoon buying a tiny box*
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


yah and remember its darkrum they have out there ..its tricky-tricky


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*different buy´s from the last year *

Hallo dear L Js here we are again

you to look and me to tell 

I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
more or less rusty but with a little albowe grease and knowledge is going to bee great users again 
I have envy you alot when I have seen your toolgloats witsh has cost mee many green bulbs and keybords becorse of the droooling
and sometimes I have even been say I have a little gloat underway lately people have told me not to hide them anymore
and its ain´t fair to talk about them with out showing them

all have been draged out from moving box´s and hidingplaces nearly forgotten over the last 11 years of house renovation

Last time I talked about a wonderfull tiny box ….(read big cabinet ) full of nearly 30 different planes 
this time I will show you a buy I won or actuly severel of them in the the blue newspaper ( called DBA ) they allso have a netsite
I gess you can compare it a little to the craiglist in U S 
this buy in the first picture I will thank Mads (Mafe) for becourse he pointed me to it
other wise I would never have seen it ...thank´s Mads

some of you have maybee seen the first picture from my blog http://lumberjocks.com/topics/22244 where I ask about the mystic plane at the right side of the plow-plane , the other tools are a jointer , a scrubplane , two sideescape planes one round and the other a mouldingplane, and the werd staircase saw (I´ll come back to it)
thats was the buy in the first place , but surprice surprice to me when the package arived there was a router , a bevelsquare , a small round compassplane and a Danish dobbelgauge in there too , I cuoldn´t believe the luck I had with this buy I even contacted the seller to be sure he had got enoff money becourse he allso had redused the fraight money too …..gess what I got a little not angry but still E-mail back that said the deal is done and I shuold lieve it there ....Okay no complain from my side….LOL
.








.

this is just a closer look to the moulding plane and the staircase saw,
I have never seen it in this version before with long handle I only knew the short version wich I find a little werd to use but when this is restored I think this will finding its place permanent in my toolbox
I think this design is influenced from norwegian becourse I have seen a saw look like a viking boat with the blade in the mittle and long handles in both ends looking a little like a dragonlongboat

more about a Danish viking toolschest with tools plowed up by a Danish farmer can be seen in this vidio with Roy Underhill http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/2800/2812.html
.








.
.
this is a boreing picture with three different buy allso done thrugh DBA
the first two augerdrills in one buy and then a eggbeaterdrill I got cheap from an old lady that had enherited from his father in the fifty´s
the last one is a breastboring maschine but whats different from the others you have seen in the first gloat is that this one is nearly only
the half size in the gearbox , sorry I had forgot to take a picture of them together but I will update you with one later 
.








.
.
.
and now to the teaser department of what shuold have arived earlyer this month but becourse of the wether my sister cuoldn´t come in the beginning of December with it so I hope she come s this weekend with it 

the first picture show you that in the future I will be able to screw you a bit…LOL
.








.
.
the next is a box with misc. of carpentertools 
.








.
.
the next two is a picture made with planes and I think its an exelent way to retire old tools but if you do this then be sure to do it so the tools can be taken down and used again , I´m exided to see how this is done and on the picture you can see two more of the mystic plane 
so there is maybee a chance to get closer to solve how it whas used for 
.








.








.
.
.
that´s it fok´s for this time , thank´s for looking
next time I will show one maschinery thats have got me to bee a collecter
some thing I still wuold claim I ain´t …LOL
later I will come back to you with an update off the tools my sister will come with in the future 
untill then
be safe and take care

Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


OK Dennis,
Now your have gone and done it! You have succeeded in making 100% of the LJ's green with envy. The next thing you know everyone will be junking their power tools and following you in the hand tools only woodworking style. lol

This just gets better and better. Wow!

Now we want to see a new project every week. Now we know you have the tools to Git-r-dun. lol Rand


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


PS Maybe you might open up a museum. lol


----------



## wallkicker (Oct 6, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Nice collection there ! Thanks for showing it .


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


holy moley dennis, that a bunch of wonderful looking tools…im confused though…i cant see where the motor goes on those….lol…thats one thing in life i would have loved to learn to work with hand tools…problems with my hands and arms prohibit that, so i will enjoy seeing you make wonderful things with these…enjoy….


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis,
Yes you can almost open a museum now.
I can see you have been busy.
Wonderful old tools.
Where did you buy the wood threading tools?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Good grief !
Dennis ! You've definetely found the answer to no flea markets..
These collections would break my bank, not to meantion the family acounts.
Very nice, now you've got a bit of shop time comming for polishing, sharpening, and the like, eh..?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Rand : NO MUSEUM HERE THEY ARE GOING TO SING AGAIN…......IF I CAN 
well I surdently hope they wait until I have been around some fleamarkets to get some of the more 
specielised and I still havn´t a set of hollow and rounds ….well we can allways ad to the list….LOL
and then there is all the iron sisters and brothers …LOL
can one restored tool a week count as projects ….LOL

Wallkicker : thank´s for looking 

Grizzman : can you say musclepower , execise ,geting exhausted but think lifestyle change ….LOL
with other words I have to be the engine ….hope I still have enoff energi lft after the restoring to make project´s …LOL
but don´t get too confused the next little gloat I prommisse you there will bee an electronkiller part on… 
and don´t say you don´t use a plane now and then …..my spy´s had heard you have a blockplane and a smoother.

Mads : maybee but I wont open a museum just becourse they are made in wood…LOL
the buy of the screwed tools i did stumpled on in the DBA too…and less than ten kilometers from my sister..LOL its only the iron treads thats working the other is on prepaired and still need the cutter
but I don´t think that shuold be a bigger problem after I have seen Roy Underhills vidioclip on how they a made , it seems to bee simple enoff

Glen : they havn´t broke either the bank or the fammely accounts …LOL
if you think on how many planes that have been bought at a time every time 
I realised there is some dubble between but that is to bee expected when you 
buy tools like that but they will allso all be restored and sold /swapt /given to people 
who enjoy using quality tools 
and yes a lot of weeks will be used in the basement to restore tools this wither ….LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Dennis, you're driving me crazy putting up stuff like this. You're a man after me own heart - I suppose that you know that. These are treasures and it makes me want to go treasure hunting too - right this minute. As a matter of fact buying old tools is exactly what I was thinking about just before I opened this post. Now, I won't be able to get it off my mind today. I just as well go get in my truck and go home to my shop because I won't be any good today at the plant. Now do you see what you have done?  I'm going treasure hunting for the rest of the day - even if it's on crazy old Ebay.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Helluva : I thought you had a building full of treasures ….LOL….oh yah they are only parts to 
electronkillers how does it goes with your little exstrashop with the powerfull private maschinepark…LOL
but on the other hand we can always use another jewlry and asseseries to the dress and high heels 
in the toolbox ….but when do they reconised it (our wife´s) that it isn´t only them thats need new gems …LOL
and I´m truly sorry if your green bulb lightning becourse of me ….he he  I promisse I will use every
oppetunity to do it again….LOL

have a great weekend on your treasurehunt 
take care and don´t empty the vallet before the rest of the Chrismas gifts is bought

Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Dennis, I really felt sorry about not putting a compartment in the toolbox for rivergirl's hair curling equipment but she says she doesn't have any hair curling equipment so I feel better about that now. She says her toolbox "will be strictly for tools". LOL That's one nice tool deal that you pulled there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Wonderfull tools you got there Dennis. Now its just to learn how to use them and then get to work


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


helluva I´m sure , she will as any girl find a way to have a room or two to her personel needs …LOL
don´t worry there mate
yah general I think I have been very lucky with these buy´s even thow alot of work ahead..LOL

I just hope I can live up to the former real owners and users I know I just borrow them
and have to take care of them before the next generation take over

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Thomas : I know there is a steep learning curve ahead  I just hope some the schoolmoney
wasn´t given out for nothing …..LOL 
the worst part will be to sharpen /tune them up again so they sing real notes and not fals
I think I still can hammer with a plane ….or is it a plyer I use to that, anyway I know my screwdriver
make very nice fine dust

thank´s for looking 
be safe
Dennis


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Nice tools Dennis. It is good that you will get them out of a box and be almost forgotten to cleaned, sharpened, tuned, and used.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *different buy´s from the last year *
> 
> Hallo dear L Js here we are again
> 
> ...


Ken : thank´s for looking yah it is ,just hope they wont be chocked too much …LOL
I realy look forward to the tedios messy job of cleaning ,sharpening etc. ..............right :-(
no But I still will do it with a smile becourse of the reward in the other end 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*the microshop for a smal apartment*

is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look

as promissed Grizzman there is a real electronkiller = powermotor in this gloat….LOL

and I´m sorry I have not been totely true to the Galoot way of doing things this time

.
.
.
I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity
it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
more or less rusty but with a little albowe grease and knowledge is going to bee great users again 
I have envy you alot when I have seen your toolgloats witsh has cost mee many green bulbs and keybords becorse of the droooling
and sometimes I have even been say I have a little gloat underway lately people have told me not to hide them anymore
and its ain´t fair to talk about them with out showing them

all have been draged out from moving box´s and hidingplaces nearly forgotten over the last 11 years of house renovation

.
.
.
last time I talked about some of the gloats that I have been lucky enoff to be able to buy 
thrugh this DBA newspaper /netsite
and so did I have done with this electronkiller another crazy buy wuold some people say and its the item
that nearly got me to be a tool collecter , but after I does have fired up under some electrons 
I still claim I ain´t a collector but a user 
.
.
.
.
.
the packages when it arived 
.








.
.
let see whats inside….......oh there is a box inside 
.









.
.

lets tilt it an see whats the wooden box contain

.








.
.
anyone remembers them …right …no… okay
its a combiened drillpress , tablesaw , lathe , router , etc.etc, with other words you cuold say its a sort
of a micro shopsmith…..LOL
.
.
the reason to why I did buy this box is that another fammily member had such a box
back in the first part of the seventy´s and the things he made with it in a tiny apartment 
wasn´t bad at all believe me 
.
.
.
the next two is a closer look in the box and at the electric motor unit 
.
.








.
.









.
.

this is is a picture of the original receipt from the buy back in 1969
and a catalog of some of the exstratools that they cuold buy in those days to it
.








.
.
this picture shows the lathetool equiptment and a finishsander in the original box´s
as well as the instrucktionbook to the box
.








.
.
this is a better picture of the instructionbook /usermanual
.









.
.
I know many of you will say you can´t use this and wuold be scared to do so
but I have seen what it can make if you just is aware of the limitations 
so even thow I have an idea of learn to do my woodwork the old school way
I know this will come in handy from time to time 
becourse of limited workshop space
I will not use the drill there is now thats has to be spared and semiretired 
I have another Bosch drill that will be a standin for it

with all the Jiigs that has been seen over the year made for handdrills
I´m sure I will have a lot of fun with this one too in the next cupple of years 
just to see how much can it do where is the limit 
yaah I know it can´t cut big thick timber ….LOL
.
.

thank´s for looking and have a great day

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Hi Dennis,
I'm sure it will be a very 'handy' suplement for your handtools, and like this you will be able to cut hours of work down once in a while.
Good luck with it,
marry chritsma(d)s


----------



## jiri (Dec 18, 2007)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


I'm persuaded you will do very nice things with it. And, I¨m looking forward to your new projects.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


great helper

go easy

should make things better

be safe


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Pretty neat. It's impressive that event the box and the instructions survived.

When I was in Taiwan, in the Navy, about 1968-69 I bought a combination General Electric Drill, Sander, and Jig Saw at the military store there. They all used the same motor and were all made of metal, no plastic. I made a small vanity of sorts for the bathroom, so we had a place to store things, and change diapers for my son Chris who was born there. I used that combination for many years, finally abandoning it in the eighties, when the sander was the last useful function.

That is a dying breed of machine…............

Jim


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Dennis, that is an amazing box of tricks.

jamie


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


wow dennis…that is really a cool set up…its all in how the tools we have are used..and some wonderful wood projects will emerge from this im sure.. its a great electron burner…lol…youve pulled all the stops here dennis and whipped out all the tools into a gloat overload….....my head is spinning…lol….......some wonderful tools…....


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


That is so cool. And Bosch. And it is not even peddle powered.
It will be fun to see how it works for you.

Steve


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Steve : thank´s thats it peddle powered with the feet = no electrons is killed ….LOL
Na better not I wont make Grizzman sad

Grizzman : sorry but I ain´t finished yet ..LOL but nearly the teaser I gave you in the last gloat
well it didn´t arive this weekend either becourse of a smaller blitz made the roads like a mirror
it seems to me that the wether-gods has done everything to bring the old europe to knee
at the moment :-( ...well we have to look at the bright side , they say there is a 85 % chance of a white Chrismas this year 

Jamie : thank´s now I just have to find the tricks..LOL but I promisse you the instruction book will
be readed carefully no accident on this one ….I hope  safty first as you say
maybee there ain´t very big mucle in it but its a powertool after all

Jim : yah pretty amazing the papers had survived all theese years the box is made of plywood 
with some lack on it so its nearly like new except from some scratses
and the mashine and the parts is nearly in total prestine conditions only a very few scratses in the paint
thank´s for the memery´s Jim its fun how these old vintage thing can bring them back
yes not many have survived untill today and it will only be sometimes it will be used so I can have it 
in many years I think mostly in the beginning as a small lathe I have some tools that need new handles 

David : thank´s for looking yes I will go easy with this little vintage gizmo  and safty is on the top of the list

Jiri : thank´s but don´t hold your breath ….have you seen how much restoring work I have infront of me..LOL
but have the microscope ready they are going to be small from this one ….lol

Mads : Thank´s , yes from time to time it will be a handy little helper 
why becourse I think it can run in many hours be fore it get tired its nearly new in the way
I don´t think its hardly has been used more than a very few times every thing looks like it
just came from the factory, so with a little carefullness it bring some vintage joy many years from now 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Where have I been? If I ever saw anything like that I don't remember it. I'm sure you will enjoy it along with all your other toys. You wouldn't ever be able to stand it at the flea markets here in the states. You would have a new old tool every week.

Merry Christmas


----------



## DonH (Sep 8, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Dennis

Looks like you will have fun with that - looking forward to some feedback in the new year.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Ken : thank´s and you are right it wuold take me 5 lifetimes before I cuold afford to come over
I think I cuold fill a container or two in one month….LOL
and the next long time I´m sure my daughter will go around saying I´m in the kindergarden and chuckle everytime my wife ask about were I am, not undestanding what she meens ….LOL

DonH : thank´s yep I will have fun  what feedback will you have ?
how I cuold make the same project´s with this one …..LOL …. noway I´m not that skilled …LOL
but I will consider one of the more fun rewiew on it …just to tease the other L Js 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Ken : I think theese small boxes an attach equipments was more an europe thing than 
popular in U S aftyer all we still struggled to get over the second W.W. and the DIY wave
hasn´t been here and afterall you had your shopsmiths like tools 
beside some advertising in the popular mekanic I don´t think there is any of those mashines in Denmark
I still have alot of that magazins from the fithtyand sixty´s so I have seen that America was
20-30 years infront of us when it comes the DIY market and that private people started to have 
more tools than an electric handdrill ,a hammer and some screwdrivers

take care
Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


I just saw a little drill motor operated "skill" saw today. I thought that is cool, but I don't know what I'd do with it. Now I know what somebody will do with it.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Topamax : thank´s for looking and LoL I wont use the skill-saw if I got one to the set
its too easy to twist in the sawspur and make a kickback with it
seen it happened once

take care
Dennis


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Wonderful little Pandora's box you have there, but sinice it is already opened, I hope you have fun with it.
As has been said a few times here on LJs the quality of the project is mostly due to the quality of the 
craftsman more that the tools, so in this case we are naturally expecting perfection, LOL. Seriously, with
your ability, I am sure we will see some nice projects. Thank you for sharing this wonderful tool gloat from
yesterday.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Gus : thank´s but don´t hold your breath if you expext perfection I have only
made a tiny scratz ina corner to this wonderfull woodworld and nice project 
well let us just say we start uat with some humle shop applience for the handtools 
to learn on , so you will see all the flawers and inperfections 
I have an idea of using my projectside as a tracking log of all the fail I make ….LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Charlie L : thank´s for looking
I gess you mean the chuck sice on it I realy havn´t look after that but as I remember
the label say 350 watt on 220 V so let us be nice to the drill and say 1,5 Amps and 
maybee one more in the moment you start it
the chuck isn´t on the Drill at the moment as you can see and it just a normal drill.

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


here in Denmark we 220-240V in the system and then we have the 380-400V with 3 wires and a 0 + ground
in 220V in those days you cuold pull 10 Amps on the system and 16Amps on 380V
now we can pull 13Amps on the 220V system and under speciel secumstances 16Amps
and still only 16 Amps on the 380V system

I am curios about to see how much its cable of but I am realy glad that the papers did survived all these years
I even don´t know if its possiple to get new sawblades to it , I gess I have to ask Bosch so they can
start a big expedition into the old warehouse under all the dust…LOL

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Charlie you are good LOL another one I can´t tell you at the moment it was only opened for the 
fotosession but not for long promisse you
Why ? if you have seen the other gloats well all has been set aside till after new year evening
no shoptime before :-(
but if you look inside the box you will see they are very small 
you can see the chuck and chuck-key to the right of them

I gess the Arbor sice can be both becourse I´m not sure when Germany and Denmark switch over to
strickly using the metric system so thanks for asking another thing I have to be sure of when I call them
one thing I do know is before we had all the different systems when we talk about maschinescrews
and there threads

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *the microshop for a smal apartment*
> 
> is time again for me to tell and hopefully a little smile ….and you to look
> 
> ...


Autumn : thank´s for looking

Take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*with a little luck....with a little luck.....*

.
.
.

*with a little luck….with a little luck…..and some help from my sister, handtools *
.
.
.
.
.

I have over the year always talked about how great and fantastic possibillity it is for you to have acces to fleamarkets and other places where it is possible to buy good used beautyfull handtools
more or less rusty but with a little albowe grease and knowledge is going to bee great users again 
I have envy you alot when I have seen your toolgloats witch has cost mee many green bulbs and keybords becourse of the droooling
and sometimes I have even been say I have a little gloat underway lately people have told me not to hide them anymore
and its ain´t fair to talk about them with out showing them.
.
.
.
.
last time I showed you some pictures from the last gloat that I have been lucky enoff to be able to buy 
thrugh this DBA newspaper /netsite (little like craiglist I presume )
just as a teaser , in the thought I wuold be able to bragg after the weekend with new pictures 
.
.
here is the teasers again
.








.








.








.
.
.
to get the tools I had to ask my dear sister to drive a few hours each way and trust her geting everything as advertised …...yah right you know how things go when you send someone with out any knowledge of tools and even less about woodworking tools , nothing to blaime her she did and out standing job driving forth and back geting the tools and pay the man …..explanation later to come just have a little 
patience when I punish and torture the English language …LOL
.
.
the agreement with my sister was to drop the tools at my mother who had said they 
cuold stay there until I visit her ….....time unnown at that time …but a great excuse to do 
it before Chrismas ….yaah right
with the job I have November and December is overloaded with overtime work 90 -100 hours a week were more the normal than the 50 hours last year :-(
but then My mother wanted to see my daughter and exchange Chrismas gifts so it was scheduled to be the first weekend in December …he he ..yuubii the tools wuold arive by them self …..no no
thursday started a big bliz and snowstorm

```
&%#%&
```
 and here I have promissed 
L J a gloat Hmmf .. no tools that weekend so we scheduled a new visit the weekend before Chrismas …..yah right
another big blitz started thursday ….so no fammely visit before Chrismas and no tools :-(
.
.
in the autumn my daughter was told she had rheumatism/arthritis of some kind but they cuoldn´t tell what kind but it was that , that have done so her jaw in one of the side was different from the other and a surgery was needed in the future and there for the hospital send us to a spealist dentist
who shuold deside what ,when and where, it was in århus near my mothers place ….yep tool in sight
just let me finish this first , I was realy down in the autumn over the sickness my daughter have at an age of ten, but fortunaly the dentist deside she shuold to go with a braceless first to force the bones in the jaw to grow longer
and wait until she was older so the surgery is prosponed a few years for now …well enoff of that lets get back to the tools 
Silke and I overnighted at my mother place , and there I discovered that what I feared from when my mother told me she cuoldn´t get the framed planes of …[email protected]&%¤# they were glued on
but for once I had a little luck since I remembered my trusty old Jiigsaw so those I cuoldn´t wack of with a gently wack was sawn out from the sheed 
there was so many tools that it did take me a few hours to pack half off them down to bring home
the sack waighted crazy 46 kg nearly 100 pounds and I had to drag them via bus , train and ferry beside thrugh the half of Århus 
the week after we was in Århus again where she got the finished braceless and I got the rest of the tools with me home ….....in the meen time I had worked in the basement with Citric acid to remove rust
from some of the other gloat´s …..........and they call vacation relaxing time …LOL
.
and now you can finely see them here on the floor in my tiny something…...with good will and streched picture cuold call a shop
.
.
owerwiew picture
.









.
.
.
19 planes

2 clamps havey duty

1 brace

12 auger bits

3 yankye screwdrivers no one hollow+ one straight bit

4 cheisels

2 different square types

1 sliding bevel

1 compass

1 spokeshave with round sole

and finely something that looks like a sawseting tool not sure yet
.
.
here is a few closer look 
.









.








.








.








.
.
.
.
.

48 tools price 2½ $ a piece + fuel money and a dinner to my sister all in all around 4½$ a piece +
a lot of albowe grease and some time in the shop
ain´t bad for a poor mans budget….....LOL 
.
.
.
.

thank´s for looking hope you enjoyd it, have a great day
.
take care
Dennis


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


That is quite the haul.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Poorman? You the plane richest man I know! lol You are coming up with more planes and wood working tools than any one on LJ. lol On those Yankee screwdrivers, they appear to be different sizes or models. Can you give me the model numbers?
The glue should clean up with a bit of elbow grease. I bet you have the old Vikings turning in their graves with joy that their tools have found a loving new home. lol If you aren't careful, this tool rehab blog is going to be the longest one on LJ. lol I'm as excited for you as if those were in my shop. Enjoy, Rand


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Congrats on the haul, finally your ship came in!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Some really well used tools to restore and make a new home for. I know you'll do a fine job. I found some citric acid powder last weekend and am preparing to do some tool cleaning as you have demonstrated. I was trying to imagine and figure out what was going on dentally with your daughter, Silke and the arthritic condition she has. Hopefully the orthodontic tratment will help.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis I got four dollars and seventy five cents, wana talk. We can haggle forth and back on the pick of the litter.  jk.
On an important note my wife says she can pm you some websites for your daughter. Our daughter has JRA and lupus.
On a tool note wow. Did I say WOW! I am so loving what I am seeing. The widows tooth (router plane) is my favorite. You have what looks like a whole bunch of fun in store for you. Is the small square one a scraper or a toothing plain. It looks interesting also. 
When do you sleep. With that kind of work schedule.
Great gloat. Cant wait for more….
I'm building a tiger maple box for my flee-market finds to sleep in.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


SaSmith and Kenn :
 thank´s yes those ships ain´t what they have been, it did take a little longer
than expected , but you know what they say great things takes the time it need not a second less or more 
but carrying them home in the train was nearly too much I cuold barely hold my self back from telling
every one who listen what a treassure I was hauling home ….LOL but there was one man that thought
my sack shuold have a bigger push to the side with his foot …..he don´t like me now …..LOL

Rand:
thank´s but the riches in planes as I know of at the moment most deffently be CanadienChip I think
he has a few thousend or more …LOL
yes the yankyes has diffrent size´s the one at the right side of the picture I have some truoble with
wont stay in at the moment but I´m pretty sure it will solve it self along the way more or less when
I get it thrugh the maschinery  ...but when I come to them I will ask for help to take them apart
and clean them up , tommorrow I will tjeck the seriel nr and modell nr if I can find them 

let them turn once more and I will consider to use them as an acient lathe … LOL

the longest on L J waauuw me having a record ) ain´t bad yah I knew when I started my serie 
it wuold bee a very long journey tedius for a lot of the time doing things in bunck its like working
in a factory  at the moment 
but in the other end I just have a feeling
there is a big beautyfull silent song waiting for me every time a plane is picked up and used 
on wood sshhhuiisss--sshhhuiiss…..with a little bit of luck…..sshhhuiisss….LOL

as far as I have seen the glue cuold be a white indoors glue and is based on wather and that type 
of glue ain´t wather resistend so with some wather and handscrabers made of japanese spartles
I think I can get pretty close with out damaging the wood on them

and the squares well I think I have to change the blade , think they are too rusty … thats another blog

sorry for my rant but you just started me on a topic I love to talk about …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Now we have a symbiotic relationship…You love to talk and we love to listen. lol You know that this is leading up to you building a replica of the old Viking tool box that was dug up and you led me to the web site.

I have two of the Yankee screwdrivers, the large one and the medium one. They don't make the bits for them any more, but I have adapters for the hex bits. And a little light oil will more than likely free them up like new with out a complete disassembling.

Enjoy, Rand


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Ken : with the Citric acid Just a note very old thick rust that has made small holes in the iron
you can reach a point where there is some black stuff in the holes and like a black wild landscape
on top of the iron ….that is not dirt/dung or what ever you call it …it is actuly rust the Citric doesn´t
seem to be able of geting thrugh and remove there most still bee some oil or something that
connect with the rust and making it exstremly hard but I have hear a little bird sing that evaprorust
shuold be able to do it but I don´t know still a job I have to try out 
and thanks for your concern for my daughter , what I have been told if I remember correct
then is one side of the jaw simply smaller than the other both in length and thickness
it was the local braceless dentist that discovered it from the pictures when the normal dentist
thought she shuold have correctet some teeth and she said it cuold be this arthritis something what ever
they call it …...I´m just glad she is under obsevation and has to go several times a year to different
speciallist evn though it ain´t cheap to travel with her fortunaly its free hospital in this country

Superdav :
thank´s but no haggling here at the moment  and what is sleep my dictonary don´t know the word
thank´s for your consern too its preciated 
it is a toothing plane and its not seen that often here in Denmark on the market 
with the freekvens it hit the market you proppebly wuold call it a rare plane 
I think so with the little one in the mittle I think to be used for hinges in doors to set them flush
with the wood instead of a router not sure yet

but what is more importen is I start to beleave that hollow sideescapement planes don´t excist
in this country as I remember sofare I havn´t seen one among all the round I have …..werd 
since the normely is sold in pairs 
can´t wait to see a tigermarble toolbox for planes , remember to build it big enoff to future tools
you can see they have it to overflood like rats/lemmings …..LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Rand LOL 
shuoldn´t we just let that clever blacksmith do the job for us, that tool box is deffently beyon my skills
but maybee Thomas (Napoleon) can he is both a boatbuilder and blacksmith 

dang I wuold love to have a complete set of the old bits ..well … with a little bit of luck…

go and tjeck mad´s (Mafe) blogs he has made an adapter so they can use the new hex bits
if you lost yours

take care
Dennis


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Sleep is when do you rest or go to bed? You are working 50 to 100 hours , cleaning tools, blogging and taking care of that wonderful little girl. You have to be resting sometime.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


You appear to have all three sizes of the Yankees. I was offering two adapters for the large and middle one. I have extra. And if you ever need them, McFeely's.com has a load of them. I would up with extras due to an error in ordering. I would like to see someone get use of them. Keep an eye out for Pegasus of the Pony Express. lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


bed ? isn´t that the funny big low funiture with something soft in one end 
looks like it have to be there but wont tell why…..
Superdav you wont believe how many times (when I was self employed and worked 24/7)
my daughter draged my head out of the souce in the mittle of the dinner and saying 
now you sleep again at the table father

now this week I have vacation so it ain´t that bad it just you foks that ceep me up in the mittle of the night
and I have a lot of time on my nightshifts to blog in

Rand :
I think I maybee or at least once had a cheap replica of the yankey that was only the half size of the small
a real chinese junk …but still funny to think of 

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


good night foks its 3 a clock time to rest )

take care
Dennis


----------



## JasonD (Jul 26, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Nice haul!


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


That is quite a gloat my friend. Well done.

Sorry to hear of discord in your daughter's health. These kinds of things are always troubling to read about.

Enjoy reviving the tools, but get some rest too.


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I picked up a similar set of auger bits to what you have in this assortment. Only thing is, I spent as much for the bits as you did for this whole lot. You did alright Dennis. Nice haul.

Doc


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Best wishes


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Great blog Dennis. I am really enjoying seeing your tools and shop. I enjoy your stories too. That was some tool score! 

Sheila


----------



## aileendbg (Feb 18, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Thanks for showing up such fabulous information. I like this post, keep writing and give informative post…!

 Seo Company India


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Well Dennis, I see you finally got your jules  Quite a haul, especially with the planes. I have one I am doing a restore on right now, new hock blade, and by the time I am finished, will have spent more than you had on the whole collection you just picked up. I am definitely envious. And so now it is my turn to clean my keyboard from the drool 

I hope your daughter is doing ok and that your workload mellows out a little bit so you can have some time to work with them.

David


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Nive haul DG. You suck. 
At least these tools found a place with someone that can appreciate them.
Good gloat…shoulda been me though. Oh why couldn't it have been me?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Go for it Dennis!
I once the grease are put, you will harvest the fruits, and those days are just priceless.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Okay I´m back folk´s 
3½ hours was what I got then a copple of mugs with coffee while I read on a few other site´s 
then 9 a`clock down to the shop …werd day with too little sleep behind me …well have to catch up tonight

JasonD : yep and I can´t stop the smile 

Steve : thank´s for the kind words  yes I will enjoy it all the way thrugh the work can´t stop singing 
with the radio (false voise..LOL ) to the tools expecting them to sing for me too one day in the near future 

Doc : thank´s for giving me the right word for the bits just cuoldn´t remember it last night ..LOL
and is now updated together with another toolname . yah sometimes you are lucky when buying in bunck
new augerbits is dam expencive now, nomatter if its for a power or unplugged drill :-(

Moment : Thank´s

Sheila : thank´s for calling it a shop .. LOL … it´s just a tad over 3×3 yards and you see nearly all the
floorspace in the picture … not much but for a shop that is more or less packed down for movement 
its okay …sort of okay since it get cluttered faster than I can blink with the eye….you can thank your self 
for the stories …. its you who has learned me to throw myself for the freindly Lions and just write….LOL

aileendbg : thank´s for the kind words, I will try my best to toture the English language .. 

David : thank´s for the words and yes the workl oad is a lot less at the moment and soon
there will be a new man in the company to take some of it  still have to teach him since
he is new to tkis kind of job 
yep a few planes more than expected .. LOL but so many tools was a dream even for me 
I hardly know how to get shoptime enoff to restore/refurb all the tools I have purchased the last 
copple of years alone in wooden planes there is 60 now how many I can save and get user plane´s
out of I don´t know yet and then there is the rest to de rust … thank god for Cetric acid …LOL

Rachet : thank´s for the 1.suck…if you knew how many times I have said that to others and still does…LOL
and soon you will get one from me I promisse …..with a little bit of luck ….with a lit…...
just ceep your eye´s open and spread the word to those you know if they will drop a word
if they discover something thats maybee interressting for you 

Mads : yeah I hear the rumous saying so on the jungledrums , glad you cuold verifire it 
and ceep my head to continue … LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Rand :
some info later tonight for you 

Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Hey rachet, I just looked it up on the internet. The reason it can't be you, is that there is a cosmic situation going on just north of Copenhagen where the earth has developed an isolated vacuum and is pulling a very strong 30 inches of maximum vacuum. At the moment it is only affecting old antique woodworking tools and a strange little old Viking.
So in a nutshell, you just don't suck enough. lol Rand


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Rand :

that most be over Mads he is the only one that lives north of CPH Centrum and is so old
he call himself the antik vintage Rhykenologist…..Dang I think he has beaten me again

here is a picture of the yankee´s and the info we talked about 
.
.








.
.
.
it´s a real international team I got me there and in three different size´s made in three diffrent country´s 
believe it or not but the fact say´s :

printed into them from Top and down

STANLEY
YANKEE
NO. 131 B
made in Germany
------------------------
------------------------

YANKEE NO. 130 A
made by
STANLEY SHEFFIELD
( GB ) LTD ENGLAND

------------------------
------------------------

YANKEE" NO 30 A
NORTH BROS MRG.CO
PHILA PA USA
------------
PAT.DEC.11 23
MADE IN 
UNITED STATES OF AMERICA
------------------------
------------------------

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Rand you do make me laugh! I allmost choke in my readwine!
Dennis, look at this mini blog I made: http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/17217 I think it will be usefull.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis, I have the 131A and the 130A.








These are the adapters that convert the Yankee to use the hex bits that everyone uses now. They look identical, but the male shaft's are a few thousandths different. I'm waiting for some customs forms to arrive and when they do I'll send these to you. I don't have the one for the 30A.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


thank´s Mads that was the blog of yours I talked about

huu that was a very very nice gesture of you Rand 
Rand will that say that the single bits of the old ones allso has different size´s 
or did they have to live with some weebledeeblewoble thing when they used them

take care
Dennis


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


WOW !!!!!

You just won the "Old Hand Tool Lottery !!!!"

I believe … you just MIGHT have everything you need to open a shop, as an "Old World Woodworker."

Very cool !

*Dennis*: stories about kids battling with health problems touch very close to my heart. I hope you find good care for her, and that she is well.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Lilredweldingrod Now that was funny i mean funny you made my day


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Neil : thank´s for the kind words

I didn´t knew there was such a lottery then I better learn how to do that
before my luck change …..ooh wait …right I don´t play those games ..LOL
and I still needs a few importen layout tools …I know I have mention them before 
but ….well …time flyes and I haven´t ordred them yet…..bad memery I presume
thank´s for the reminder 
and I realy don´t know how many of all my tools that will able to be users before 
I´m finished with the refurb/restoring of them ….already a few I know there only
will be study objects to make new from….but all will be reavealed along the way
in the other blog serie … and I think Rand can have right ….maybee gonna bee
the longest serie on L J …LOL
well some of them duplicate each other and when I find the right home they
will be traded but first after they can sing the wonderfull melodi…sssshhiissss…....ssshhhiiissss

take care
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Superdav721, And you have made my day too. I'm glad you and Mafe enjoyed my sense of humor. It always makes my day when I can put a smile on some ones face.

Dennis, I know for sure that the 130 and 131 are very different in size. But I'm not for sure about the 30. I also know the original bits are a bearcat to find. These handy-dandy adapters keep a great old tool on the job.

And about winning the lottery; I was just notified that I won the Royal British Lottery for 20,000,000 pounds and I needed to send them the Royal taxes to be able to collect my winnings. As soon as I save up $20,000 and get my lottery winnings I send some to all my lumberjock buddy's. 
Something about a P O Box in Lagos, Nigeria? Let me check this out. be right back…..


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


LOL Rand you sure are lucky,....always ready to be ripped with a smile

well maybee we schuold convert full size screwdrivers to bits then ….just have to find
the diameter for NO. 30 and know what kind off bits they had original and make a set ….
move aside Mads …here we come …LOL

Dennis


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I think the 130A and the 30a use the same diameter bits. I think the only difference between the two is the 130A had the return spring and the 30A didn't.

There's a nice post on these here http://jp29.org/wwyankee.htm


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Wow Dennis my boy !!!!!!!!!
That is one … awesome collection of old tools.
I love them, even Roy Underhill would be jealous of this

Very nice Buddy.
Always stay safe
Steli


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *with a little luck....with a little luck.....*
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Steve : thank´s for the info and the link I´m going to read it in just a moment 

Steli : thank´s …now I only have to learn playing with them beside using them like lego…LOL
well we all have to crawl before we can walk ….....and it wuold proppbly take me another
20 years to before I can run with out thinking ….LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *

.
.
.
dinge ling dinge dong all is fjong …... here we twist again as we did last summer … chatter to the left … chatter to the right …
da dum da dum … chatter to the left make a ½ turn around the new hole ... continue down to the end of the board twist around with an elegant swing … chatter to the right …..... humm humm humm all is fjong…........... okay I think you get …. I´m happy this weekend …

no it allready started monday when I had a short visit in Mads´s home
and had a cup of his famerous capocino and the look of his homemade tools since I was there in the autumn .
after saving and taking exstra shift the hole winther I thought I deserved to celebrate the wonderfull spring with something I cuold use for a change so last week I ordred some jewlry and high heels 
and thought they would arive so Mads had a chance to se it …..
not to be so and after I got home from copen hagen I track the first
packages and it seems to be stocked in London but at the same
time I got a mail saying the next packeages has been dispatch
okay now my excidement was building ….waiting …. waiting …...
waiting aaall week not a sight of a postman or fraight …...
sudently when I wa in copenhagen friday both packages had arive
while I was out of town …... yes … yes …..now I knew the weekend 
was going to bee great 

here is what arived friday …...............ok ok I will open for you 
.










.
.
.
hey who is messing with me …...........I didn´t ordred snow here in may
.
.










.
.
.
this is what there is to see after the snow had melted 
a lot to unwrapping to do
.
.










.
.
.
becourse of the high bling factor you can see jewlry´s 
come with a marked label 
.
.










.
.
.
.
and propper protection …........
.
.










.
.
.
.
here you se the jewlry´s .... its 6 old mortisse cheisels 
3,4,5,6,7 and 15 mm wide 
.
.










.
.
.
compare the size of the handles to a stanley no.4 smoother
.
.










.
.
.
what´s more was there …... two boxes 
.
.










.
.
.
.
wiew into the small box  .... little patient please and forgive my little delaying of the things 
.
.










.
.
.
ta daa …...................a stanley no. 130 dubble ended blockplane
with beechknop will fit well in the traveling tooltote I think
.
.










.
.
.
here is the bigger box …................
.










.
.
yah yah ofcourse I will open for you 
.
.
.










.
.
.
.
satisfired…............ no…........
.
.
.
well lets take it out then
.
.








.
.
.
satisfired now …........... 
.
.
.
okay then lets us unwrap
.
.










.
.
.
is this good enoff for you …..... no…............
.
.
.
okay lets see if
we can assample it then
.
.
.
.
okay a complete Stanley no. 50 with 17 cutters and shaving deflector
deptstop,beading gauge , spurs and sidefence 
99 % of its nickel plating ….......goood looking right 
.










.
.
.
what ells …............ 
.
.
.
.
a Record Shoulder rabbet plane no. 042 3/4 wide
.










.
.
.
.
and the one with the highest heel off them all
.
.
.
.
a Stanley no. 113 compass plane with flex sole … lack some of the japanning
but has a sole without nicks and scratches at all 
and works smoothly all the way around 
.
.










.
.
.
there cuoldn´t be more can there …................... let me see
oooooh yaah nearly forgot it 
but you have to be silentr about it …........... its a secret at the 
moment …. until after july …....... its the birthday gift for the wife 
since she like them and collect cat figurs I allso saw this 
little doorknocker in brass I thought it wuold be a nice add
to her collection  ca. 3 inch high
.










.
.
.
in this fammely potrait you see all the gems from the parcels 
.










.
.
.
yes there is something in the picture that wasn´t in the parcels 
it is the two adapters and the tiny little brass hammer I got 
from Rand earlyer in the year  just so can see how small and
delikat the hammer is just the right size for an adjusting hammer
for wooden planes 
.
.
.
the 49 turns ….. well that is the years the earth has turned around
the sun since my mother said welcome to the world 
so the jewlry and the high heels just arived on time 
.
.
.
have a great week and take care
.
.
da dum .. da dum….. all is fjong …..
if you twist as we did last summer
chatter to the left …..chatter to th …...


Dennis


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


wow what a find I love the compass plane and the shoulder plane.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Omg what visited Dennis! I don't know where to begin.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Very nice. I especally like the chisels.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


happy birthday !

great jewelry
and dress-up toys 
for a fun dancer
(maybe fan dancer next) ?

enjoy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


looks like a kid in a candy store ;-))


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Wauuuuuuu wonderfullllllllll
Finally we get to see it.
That is a beautiful bunch you got there.
You will love them all.
Yes it's a beautiful set of mortise chisels, love the play in the handles.
And the 113 is a elegant lady in high heals on the dancefloor, I agree.
Did I say the 42 is a wonderful plane.
Keep dancing Dennis, you deserve some joy.
Life is sweet when we remember to look, and you see it like sugar these days.
Congratulation.
The best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## revieck (Dec 29, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I,m drooling all over my keyboard!


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Huzzah!!! Awesome haul, Dennis! Now get busy and *make stuff* with those new toys, OK? ;-)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis my they serve you well with many years of sharpness. I am familiar with the Stanley 45 not the 50. Nor have I seen a Stanley 130. Truly gems and I know you are a proud plane owner. Thanks for teasing and sharing.


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis

What a huge score, Your wallet must be a bit lighter after that. I am looking forward to seeing all your new family jewels in action

best


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


wow…and repeat that about a dozen times…now those are some tools…i love them all…and those chisels…they are something…im a little cornfused though…where does the motor mount too…LOL…LOL.. aint i the funny one..well those are some beautiful tools dennis…you certainly scored there…a big congrats…now them is worth a shuffle here and a shuffle der…spin around spin around…use them with care…grizz


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


What a haul Dennis but if your wife sees all that you're going to need more than a cat door knocker to appease her righteous wrath. ;^)))


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Wow those are some nice additions to your shop Dennis. They all look to be in great shape.


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Hey Dennis, turned up the sound real loud but still couldn't pick up Chubby Cheeker, mabey my hearing aid batteries have gone flat again, bugger….: - )))) ) )) ) )
Oh BTW that is a nice collection of rather serious toys you got there,


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis, 
Son of a gun!!! I don't think you are coming off the dance floor any time soon. lol May the new never wear off!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Hi Dennis, I can feel your excitement all the way down here in SA. I am so glad for you, now you can get busy, when you arent working such long hours.
Have fun Dennis and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Cher :
thank´s, nice to see again hope every thing is well down under 
Rand :
nop a little happy music and a song from a tool and I´m ready to put on the danceshoes 
and make a move or two  
Pete G :
nothing wrong with your batteri´s , had to play low so the boss didn´t discover 
something speciel was going on … 
Steve :
little work is needed like fine tuning and sharpning/honning etc. 
but even new gems does need a workover 
Bob W. :
yaah I know what you meen too well she don´t understand we need it the same way
as they go shopping and bring home new dressings , highheels and bling blings ….
but she loves when I can repair the things and don´t need a proff. to do it for her … LOL
Grizz :
sorry … no outbordmotor on these baby´s they are send down the wood with a big bang or two
keep on dancing the argentin tango around the dinningtable with your lovely wife … she loves it 
Chellios :
yep my wife like my new slimmer look but the wallet is not happy, nearly empty now 
will take some time before I can make such a funny and little expencive powershopping again ….. 
Superdav. :
Glad I cuold tease you …. lol …and I do hope they will  the Stanley No.50 is a small plane 
not as small as the cute little record 043
and it is with two skates the one slides on the barrs the fence use 45 is a bigger plane as I remember 
Smitty :
yes Sir … as ordred …. wood will be bought as soon as the wallet gets a little fatter next week 
Revieck : 
sorry to hear you destroy´d the keyboard …............ remember to use Bib , I learned it the hard way
a lot more than I can count to (and that is twenty with my shoes of ) destroyd keybords staing in the corner
after I have joined L J …... havn´t found a way to recycle them yet :-(
Mads :
Thank´s  yes a big smile on my face , I agree with you on the Pigstickers cheisels 
and they have a realy nice heft and the two Toga´s handle´s is nearly too big for me
but on the other side they can take a punch that wuold bring foreman to the canvas 
Topamax :
big smile …. out of the shop nothing is like to have a tour to the candy store and top the bags
the best part …......not needing to brush the teeth …....LOL
David :
thank´s  fandancing …. well since there was no new dress in a packages on the morningtable
I just have to skip and be a funny looking dancer in my blue worksuit 
Wayne :
yes those english pigstickers will be great to have in the toolbox ….. now I just need the big 
mallet for them 
Bertha :
sorry to be tuff on you …... left…. or …. right ….. decissions decissions ….........LOL
Rookie :
 thanks for looking

I had a question about the stanley No.50 the other day and asked Wayne C. if he cuold help me 
and he pointed me to another L J …. ALF saying she was the goodes of combinations planes 
and yes she deffently know something about them so if you want to know how they work
or needed some troubbleshooting then take a looke at her website and read the toturials
and see her vidioclips about how to use and what to look out for to get the best out of the planes 
her blog ain´t bad either 
http://www.cornishworkshop.co.uk/index.html

take care
Dennis


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Thank you Dennis, things are coming right. I must tell you, I came across a Danish pastry with apples, cinnamon and raisins. I bought some, ate some and thought of you.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


dennis 
here is some fan dancing you can do 









everybody does it









hi *cher*
good to see you back
danish pastry huh
sounds good


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Thank you David, Danish pastry is divine but I think it is the South African version, I bet it tastes even better in Denmark. I will be running up down my road to shed some kgs before I go and see the Dr in August … lol


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


if you plan on running as a way to lose weight
danish pastry is good quick energy for that lol


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I'll be running away from those Danish pastries … when I HAVE TO I can …


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


LOL ) great to hear you got a piece of the pastry Cher .............mmmmh now my mouth is drooling 
maybee I should take the bycicle down to the baker (can´t run becourse of my back)

now you are talking serious mooves David ….........LOL


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Awesome day Dennis! Nothing beats getting stuff in the mail! Everything is wonderful. Congratulations on your new tools!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


thank´s Sheila 
I hope you get better soooooon 
and geting back to enjoy your new tools

Dennis


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Something like this?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


UUUUUHUUUU that is a mighty big mallet …......no its most be Thors new modern hammer 
and I gess the size wuold fit right to the two Toga´s 

may I ask what´s the dimension on this one and how heavy is it …. if you don´t mind

Dennis


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Happy birthday Dennis!

Those tools are great. It is wonderfull to feel your happiness throught your post.
I am pretty sure you will have a great time with those tools.

"warning sharp tools. Handle with care"


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Thank´s Ian …................I realy hope they will …. now I have to wait and see
how the wooden planes takes it … now that some strange iron had showed up among them 
I hope they will live in piece 

Dennis


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


WOW DENNIS…..what a tool gloat 

Some amazing tool you have got there. I am very happy for you.

When a man buy that much tool he has a plan.

Tell me what are you going to build ?

Must say chrismas came early this year to ÆRØ


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


hey Thomas nice to see you 
not Chrismas but it was the 15/5 yesterday the 49 turn of B-day´s 
the next will be the sharp corner …. LOL

the plan has an arch and some holes 

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis you should try and ask Napoleon what he do with his tools… I think we have only seen a little greasebox by now. He is probaly the only guy on the planet that usead eight planes on that project… lol.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


) Mads 
I thinl he just love them so much
so he exece´s all of them on every project he make 

but if he most have a chance to gess ….. then there is a little hint more 
its going to be a modern version of a dragonboat for the lazyness type of people …. LOL

Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Yes we want to see NApoleon build a boat!
That would be wonderful.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Great new toys Dennis….what an excellent gloat. Looks like you will be having some additional fun in the shop…we are expecting some nice projects from these….and be careful of those high heels…I hear that are a real pain to wear.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Mads:
yes that wuold be a great blogserie to follow … and to visit him a few times underway in the build 
but it was more me that wuold give a modern dragon boat the chance )

Reggiek:
I hope they will , even in the steep learning curve they will get me 
I still remember how dangerus highheels can be to walk around in
do you remember around 34-35 years back when it was modern to walk around in those 
popshoes the popstars like Kiss and other groups used on stage they where realy a hit
among young people back then …..................... but not at the ER …. too many broken legs and arms
when they felt over there own legs …........ yes I had pair too back then as a teen 
wuolden dare to step in those today … toooo dangerus

take care
Dennis


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


You want to see a boat i have build Mafe ? just look at www.nordship.dk and look under "new boats" then you vill see  I am pretty sure there is more than one boat i have build 

But then you got 70 planes so why not you build Noas ark 

Dennis its some great tools you got there and i am looking forward to see what you will make 

I just got a load of oaktree yesterday so i am soon starting on a oaktable. Maybe ill post it here but not anything i make vill be posted


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


yo Thomas a nice reply 
and I look forward to see the table

take care
Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


i would just like to say thank you

to all three of you
*
mads
dennis
thomas*

for speaking english here for our enjoyment too
that you all take the time even when talking here together 
a joy to be part of
you give freely from the heart
that we all may have that with you too


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Patron you are welcome 

Dennis congratulation with your birthday the 15,drop in here next time and we have a beer


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


David you are welcome 
I think its just the most polite to do since its an international site 

Thank´s Thomas don´t put the beer in the fridge …. just just cold from the basement 7 degree celsius 
I look forward to drop in …........... never know maybee with a unexpected trip to CPH 
as I did last week 

Dennis


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


That is taking the tool gloat to a whole new level. Love the shoulder plane and compass plane. Saw some markings on the blades of the chisels. Who are the manufacturers, sorry if I missed that in your story.

Doug


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Woodfix :
thank´s  ... the two big cheisels is made by Toga werd enoff stamped into the handles 
and not on the iron and at least on of the four others is from Ward (the one you cuold see the marking on)
the last three I don´t remember I am not realy sure if there was any marks on them 
I didn´t looked too much since I was going for user tools and not specific after a brand 
and the four was sold in bunk and I thought 3 and 5 mm wuold fit right in between 4 , 6 and 7 mm 
what I do like about this kind of cheisels is how fast you are able to make the mortisse 
and not have to pare the sides of the hole afterward not even a mortisse maschine can follow
the speed if you only have to make one cabinet , no doubt the maschine will wind in a marathon 
over a day 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Im with patron you guys are great. I really enjoy reading youre postings. Happy birthday


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


bill :
thank´s and thank´s for stepping in 
take care
Dennis


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dennis ill bet the one from Ward is very hard steel,but an excellent tool


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


 I think you are right but I find out soon enoff … I gess …. 
that day that pleassure with sharpening :-( ... LOL

I will run the local shipyard on the doors I need a bigger peice of oak to make one 
like Wayne show above in a comment … I think its just the right size 

Dennis

Ps. where do you know ward tools from


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Hi there,
Sorry Dennis we gate chrash your post.
David yes it is quite childish… but fun also.
Napoleon; fine boats there, you have shown us before thank you.
Here you can see a house i build (I was the architect on):
http://www.avm.dk/artikel/visartikel.php?artikelnummer=221
Noas ark is small compared to that…
Mine is bigger than yours. lol.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


its Okay  I think I done it my self a few times …... but the revenge will great he he he (evil lough) 

not fair Mads yours ain´t build with traditionel woodworking tools 

take care
Dennis


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Ohh my Mads…great building. But i must second Dennis on that with the tools 

Noah builded the ark himself 

Yes i know i have showed you the boats before so i wonder why you ask again…

Dennis Ward made some very fine axes for boatbuilders many years ago,and also chisels. I got one of the axes.The old boatbuilders say that their axes are priceless… So i am sure you got some fine chisels there


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


thank´s Thomas I look forward to use them 
and the other tools as well

Dennis


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Congratulations Dennis. You certainly don't do things by halves do you?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


My sweet Napoleon you got it all wrong I never asked what you have done, I asked what you will do.
I wrote: ´Yes we want to see Napoleon build a boat!'. And I will still like to see you build a boat. Now I understand your confusion.
Big smile,
Mads
´


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I thought you both know me, I'm a retired architect due to health, I did not 'deserve' my tools by working as a woodworker, and never claimed to need any of them. I bought them for my pleasure for money I deserved by working as a architect, so I can be a happy hobbyist now. I designed the houses and all the constructions no matter what material, I did not build them that is true. 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


But actually this post is about Dennis wonderful tools, and so I will congrat you again on this wonderful collection of tools you have bought. I hope they will bring you pleasure in every sence.
I still cant stop looking at that 42…
Big smile and a hug,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Andy:
 Thank´s …. uuu if I only could afford to clic …. LOL but yes you are right 
even the wife says it every time I want to make a little diy job it all ends in a big mess before rebuilding 
but this time I realy try´d hard to controll the finger on the mouse …. LOL
it will bee a while before I can do it again that way around …. but the wish list is sooooo loooong :-(

Mads :
it most be that sexy yellow paint …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Yes no doubt Dennis, but I do have a feeling some paint remover will make the end to that, and I will still find it a beautiful plane.
Big smile my dear Dennis.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I´m not so sure I will do that
after all its a part of its historic and it doesnt affect the performans on the plane so…..... 
well time will tell soon enoff 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Yes you are right no need. I was raised by a perfectionist architect so in my home there were no stains, this is probaly what I still suffer from. lol.
And I will be the same jealous in the most kind and wonderful way, no matter.
You got a mail by the way!
Goodnight,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


goodnight Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


I won't be commenting on this blog Dennis until I recover from my envy attack!!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Dont give in Mike that's what he wants. It sure is a nice haul of tools I'm happy for you Dennis.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Mike :
thank´s now I understand the green glow from north …. the northlight used to be multicoloured 
but I thoght some of the crazy norwegian playd around with some magnets and the hemosfaire 
near the northpole … LOL
Suerdav : thanks .... and yes I still walks around with a silly smile and huming melodi´s
and make sliding moves … and having two lady´s looking at me with roling eye´s
not understand a s…. what is happen …. LOL

take care
Dennis


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Happy Belated Birthday Dennis, That's quite a haul you got there for #49. You know the big one comes next year at 50. I'll be looking forward with great anticipation to see what kind of tools show up for that day. Thank you for the info about my pigsticker. I tried to look it up on line after Wayne & Gus told me what it was for. Have fun with the new tools, and remember to wear you sunglasses around all that shiny new bling!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *1 cat, 2packages, 4 high heels , 6 pieces of jewlry and 49 turns *
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Thank´s Devann  ... yep its going to be a sharp corner 
good idea with the sunglasses that wood come in handy when I upgrade 
to more than shadow light …. 
I think it was on popular woodworking they had a vidio showing how Klauz …. 
used them to show how they work and you can see the hole thing becourse 
the one side of the mortisse is glasclear … I think that vidio is on you-tube too

Dennis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

*thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *

thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe) 
its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii 
last time I visit Mads I ask if he wuold look out and buy me some tools on the French e-bay
and in French when he was in Paris

a while ago he told me there was a parcel waiting for me next time I came to Copenhagen…... 
since then I have had it like a child on Chrismas evening …. 
so we try´d to plan for a day so Andy (Brit be there as well
but wedensday when I visited him again he told me Andy cuoldn´t manage to get there
do to tooo much overtime working at a project he had to finish on time ….. you were missed Andy 
hope for another chance in the future 

as usual when I´m near Mads times fly with a good dinner , wine and his famous coffee talking
woodworking , tools and a visit in his shop admiring the latest invention since last time 
surdently it was in the mittle of the night …... and time for a nap …......still havn´t seen
the parcel with tools …......yes time fly quickly in goooood company 
next day after the first cup of coffee …......more tool talk …......and Chrismas time …. LOL

Mads entered the room with a big packet … not a small parcel as I thought ….......
but first … the gift from Mads had to be unwrapped since it was more importen to me 
letting Mads see my excided face with a big smile … 
you can see a part of packet at my knee waiting to be revealed to me a little later 









.
.
and here I admired Mads´s work ... beautyfull finish he makes 
and wondered a little about was it is since Mads said it was something I needed 
in the shop










.
.
.

Thank you Mads …..  I can see I needed it …. LOL 
and I look forward to use the gift … it will always reminds me what a great person you are 

time to crash his lieving room with the goodies from the packet …......unfortunaly
I don´t have pictures of that … nore do I have one of Mads´s smile that told me it was okay
to spread a little rust on his floors ….. 
but I have some photo´s of the gloat on my own concrete floor in the shop …. 
sorry but it was the only space avable at that moment

first some drawknife´s and a and a spokeshave 
then some axe´s , a large froe and a smoothingplane










.










.










.










.
here you can see it wasn´t a candlelight holder …. 
hope you can see what it is …. no price for a correct gess …. LOL
but I deffently need to get some lathe tools in the near future 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










.
.
thank you Mads for being so freindly to houling it back from French 

in the late afternoon I left Mads and Matilde like a late lightning as usual 
to get my train so I cuold catch the last ferry to Ærø with a bag 15 kg havey´r 
than I arived to Mads got home 7½ hours later after midnight very tired 
and having a very good feeling even though I knew it will take me a month
to digest all the infomation Mads share so kindly 

here is a little exstra story one week old 
me and my daughter Silke visited my mother in the weekend 
in the train Silke asked if I have remembered reading stuf … (I always punch 
her to remeber it before we lieve home ) I looked at her saying yes but didn´t I told 
you to pack something so you don´t get bored on the long trip
I have she answered …. but I already have read it 30 times ….............. continued to
reading her magazine 
a ½ hour later I had to use the toilet and when I returned she had captured one 
of my books ….. look at what she read …......can it be better ….. lol










.
.
what a great week it has been for me 
hope you enjoyd the gloat a 1/10 of what I have done to share it 
hope it inspire others to visit each other

have a great weekend all of you 
take care
Dennis


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


I couldn't happen to a nicer guy Dennis. Well done Mads.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


What a wonderful story you shared with us, Dennis. It is so nice to hear about good friends sharing good times with each other and making great memories. What a gloat you have, too! Lots and lots of new tools to work and play with. You are going to be mighty busy this winter! You are going to have to put Silke to work with you. She will be a fine apprentice. I am so happy for you all. You made us all smile with your kindness and friendship. Mads is quite a guy, too!

I hope you all have a wonderful evening, Sheila


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


wow dennis !

you and mads have a great friendship
and those tools are wonderful

that pepper grinder is a one of a kind
(one meal at a time) LOL

you and silke are both a joy to see

and her studying your books
is priceless

i bet she will be testing you soon

thank you mads
you bring happiness 
in all your kind ways


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


Wow
I wish we could do more of that here in th US. It seems everyone is so busy or like me can not travel. I like very much to see pictures of everyone, that way I know who I am talking to.
Great search on the tools mads
Arlin


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


Congratulations! It sounds like it was a wonderful visit and a gift.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


Bravo! I love these stories. Those are some wonderful tools and an excellent choice in reading material. The apple doesn't fall far


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


how lucky you all are to be able to visit like this and give such wonderful gifts to one another…what wonderful tools, such great draw knives, ive never had one yet, but some day…wow dennis , you and silke had a wonderful time…to be able to go n these trips with your daughter, how fun…times to remember for sure…silke looks like she is becoming wood smart like her pawpaw…thanks for the great post…sure glad you and mads got together again…time for my bed time here…im a sleepy ole man…time to drink some joe..and slip off to slumber land…good night dennis and mads….grizz


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


Great handtools and story, glad you guys were able to have a great time, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


Hi Dennis,
Was just on my way to bed when I saw this!
You are just wonderful, and especially with that pepper grinder in the hand - lol.
Actually my Caroline has been dragging all the tools home to her apartment since I had them delivered at her work in Paris, and then after i had the joy of bringing it home with the airplane after, so yes it has been traveling a wee bit. The Plane and the spoke shave are old English and I bought them with some tools I bought from UK.
You will have a little work making handles, but now you are on the way and can get started after a little sharpening, you have a real collection of drawknife's now, and I heard a bird sing that you also are good for a few axes…

Silke looks so sweet reading in the tool book, my Mathilde is now in the age where we are shopping together, and it is not tool catalogs… her friends did say yesterday that her daddy had a good taste because I choose some closes for her and they were 'awesome' - lol. Perhaps one day I will have a son in law or even grandson that can take over the tools here (poor guys).

I thank you back for a fine visit my friend, I was tired and with a warm smile after,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


OMG!!!
I almost forgot to say thank YOU Dennis.

Mathilda and I had beetroot and carrots in honey tonight with our Jerusalem artichoke soup, it was some wonderful with fresh weggies from your garden, something a city boy enjoys big time (leeks, ouions, beetroot and carrots).









And for these that will get a spin in my lathe once they are all dry.

I will drink you coffee and send you a thought also!

I feel so spoild these days.

Best thoughts, thank you and goodnight,
Mads


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


Dennis, absolutely engrossing story….I enjoyed it very much…almost like being there. Great gloat also…nice haul….I can see Mads does a fine job finding good items.

Like father like daughter? Perhaps you have a budding woodworker…..I believe that passing on our love of woodworking to the next generation is paramount….or this wonderful craft could go the way of the do do bird.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


Dennis,

It's a wonderfull story. Nothing beat a nice visit to a friend, especially Mads.

Enjoy all your new tools.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


Hi Dennis, time does fly when you're having fun with good company. How blessed you both are to be able to visit and enjoy a good meal and that wonderful cup of coffee. You tool collection is growing, I hope you have the space for it. Silke looks like a smart girl I bet she gets it from her Dad.

Thank you for sharing your exciting and lovely story Dennis.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


Thank you for taking time to post this great story. It seems as if the Europeans do a much better job of getting together than we Americans. I get to do some occasional woodwork with my daughter, that is always a special time for me.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


What a wonderful story. How neat.
Good job, all three of you.

Steve


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


You have some work ahead of you getting those tools back in shape but once you have, wow. I look forward to some photos of the restoration.

Loved the story about Silke as well.

Did she get through it.

Keep up the good work.

Doug


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


Hello fok´s 
sorry for the late responce to you …. but that week 
and tooooo much work in this weekend (41 hours in two days …....I just needed a big sleep 

Andy : 
thank´s ,you know Mads its hard to thank him and Caroline enoff 

Sheila:
yes you are right if I can trick her to be interressted in restoring tools tooo she will be a good 
apprentice I´m sure and I cuold use the exstra hand since I have all the other tools too that
needed a good cleaning/oiling after the water visit ….proppebly it will take me a few years…

David :
Oh yeas she is testing me nearly dayly after she discovered I wasn´t so smart as I seems to let her know
I was realy surpriced when I saw her reading English and not just studying the pictures - after all its only
3 month she have had English in the school---so many questions is asked first it was what does that word
meening-- now its more and more-- does that meening ….. .... )

Arlin :
we all love picture´s … the more the better … 
take every chance you get on your way to visit other woodworkers its such a joy 
but be prepared to be tumbled and knock on the floor by all the infomation and 
tools flying by your eye´s and ears … it will take month and month to digesst 
walking around with a silly smile on your face …. bringing headech meds. in the bag is a goood idea … LOL

ShopTinker :
OOH yyaah you can bett its always a blast to visit Mads …. )))

Bertha :
Thank´s  books you can learn from is always great to read on long travels with ferry and trains 
I do hope she does it alot better than this old clown ….that didn´t knew his place ,studying 
when he was young

Grizz:
thank´s , hope you had a good sleep  
here I walked around and thought you had every tools needed for working in green wood  
what I look forward to use beside the drawknife´s is hitting the big froe with
a mighty club mallet ... one day I maybee have learned enoff to go from tree to finished project
what I hope for with Silke is that she learn what a tool is and having an idea of how to use it 
not being afraid to try new things while she DIY in her own place or making projects 
having fun when she does 

JJW5858 : 
thank´s for looking 

Reggiek :
Thank´s  ... yes Mads is fantastic and patient enoff to find real gems at a good price
not only on the bay or in the street but also local in Cph in our sort of craiglist 

Ian :
thank´s , ... I already enjoy the rust … LOL

Cher :
Thank´s but I´m not smart or the sharpest knife in the drawer …. just one who try to avoid 
making disastress too many times when trying to figur out not to hit the head every time I use 
a hammer …. but she is very smart … she knows very well how to wrap her dad around the finger 
I still have alot of space for tools …. but how to store them … well that is going to be the big question

Ken : 
I hear/seeing something ells here on L J but if you do the math of the diffent number of population
you are proppebly right …. I wish tooo that more people would take the oppetunity /chance 
every time they get it 
keep on pulling/pushing tie her up and drag her in to the shop to enjoy you 
as long as she find it fun your can´t have better quality time than making something together 

SPalm :
thank´s for looking 

Woodfix :
thank´s ... me too wuold love to see them restored … but I presume I have to do it myself … LOL
no she havn´t finish the book yet but it cought her interress a few times over the weekend 
so I gess I can say to her if she is bored … go and read some English in a WW book 
4 in 1 stroke ain´t bad ( her learning English and little about WW me not getting tiered of hearing 
what can I do I´m boreing and getting qualitytime with answering the little question-maschine later)

Mads :
thank´s ….......sure you wasn´t having a lucky punch when finding that green sweater … LOL
but it looked good on Matilde … I fear the day Silke want me to shop with her in those places … thank god 
she still want to have mum with her …. lol
will you bring my thank´s to Caroline too when talking with her next time  
glad you both liked the vegetables hope they tasted better than they looked 
nothing can beat fresh from the kitchengarden …. just sad it takes so long to deliver 
I hope there still is some flawer and taste in that way old can with coffeee 
I look forward to see how this kind of wood lokes like when finished and how it behave 
when I find the name of it I´l let you know I hope it turns out as nice as the beutyfull small pink flowers
the tree have in a short periode in the spring 
I know the peppermill will get in good use I just nearly can´t talk me self into using the handsaw on it 
but to your honour I will destroy it 

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


Big smile here Dennis, they were wonderful.
The tree with pink flowers sounds just perfect for some Japanese.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


if its right what you say …. then it will fit great with what you tinkering with at the moment


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


;-)


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


What a score. You are blessed with your friends Dennis. I am happy for you.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Dennisgrosen said:


> *thank´s to our one and only vintage Architect *
> 
> thank´s to our one and only vintage architect Mads (Mafe)
> its possiple for me to gloat a little again ...... yyyyuuuubiiiii
> ...


thank´s superdav


----------

